# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  غیرحضوری بخونم؟

## Maryam.kh.k

سلام..به عنوان آخرین تاپیک فک کنم اینجا مناسب ترین جاییه که میتونم سوالاتم و بپرسم...
راستش مدرسه ما سطحش صفره در این حد که من به عنوان یکی از معدل الف های اونجا تا حالا حتی یه کلمه هم از چیزایی که دبیرا میگن تو کتابم ننوشتم...دبیرا اصلا نمونه سوال وتست حل نمیکنن و درحدی سطحشون پایینه که یه دفعه واسه اولین بار به دبیر ریاضیمون یکی از تستای خیلی سبز و دادیم واسمون توضیح بده ولی آخرش از رو پاسخنامه هم نتونست درکش کنه ....میانگین ترازم 6300هستش با اینکه تابستون کلا برنامه ام از قلم چی جداس...اصلا هم وابستگی به دوست و رفیق ندارم که حالا افسردگی بگیرم و این حرفا...
خودم دوس دارم غیرحضوری بخونم فقط یه سری مسائل هس:
1_اینکه فک میکنم باید مامانم و مسئول  روزانه ساعت مطالعه مو چک کنه که ککنهگه کوتاهی کردم بهم تذکر بده!
2_یکی از دوستام که ترازش خیلی  خوبه (6800)میخواد همچنان مدرسه بره میترسم از اینکه یه روزی من و با اون مقایسه کنن...
3_امسال امتحاناتمون نهاییه اگه تستی کارکنم میتونم ازپس اونا برمیام؟
4_میتونم خودم دینامیک و ژنتیک و درک کنم؟
توروخدا شعاری راهنمایی نکنین که اگه معلما صفرم باشن مدرسه خوبه و ...

----------


## _ Joker _

> سلام..به عنوان آخرین تاپیک فک کنم اینجا مناسب ترین جاییه که میتونم سوالاتم و بپرسم...
> راستش مدرسه ما سطحش صفره در این حد که من به عنوان یکی از معدل الف های اونجا تا حالا حتی یه کلمه هم اط چیزایی که دبیرا میگن تو کتابم ننوشتم...دبیرا اصلا نمونه سوال وتست  نمیکنن و درحدی سطحشون پایینه که یه دفعه واسه اولین بار به دبیر ریاضیمون یکی از تستای خیلی سبریاتستایز و دادیم واسمون توضیح بده ولی آخرش از رو پاسخنامه هم نتونست درکش کنه ....میانگین ترازم 6300هستش با اینکه تابستون کلا برنامه ام از قلم چی جداس...اصلا هم وابستگی به دوست و رفیق ندارم که حالا افسردگی بگیرم و این حرفا...
> خودم دوس دارم غیرحضوری بخونم فقط یه سری مسائل هس:
> 1_اینکه فک میکنم باید مامانم و مسئول  روزانه ساعت مطالعه مو چک کنه که ککنهگه کوتاهی کردم بهم تذکر بده!
> 2_یکی از دوستام که ترازش خیلی  خوبه (6800)میخواد همچنان مدرسه بره میترسم از اینکه یه روزی من و با اون مقایسه کنن...
> 3_امسال امتحاناتمون نهاییه اگه تستی کارکنم میتونم ازپس اونا برمیام؟
> 4_میتونم خودم دینامیک و ژنتیک و درک کنم؟
> توروخدا شعاری راهنمایی نکنین که اگه معلما صفرم باشن مدرسه خوبه و ...


*تجربه نشون داده کسایی که غیر حضوری میخونن بالای 98 درصدشون رتبشون بالای 50 هزار میشه حالا خود دانی
به مدرسه به عنوان یه تفریح نگاه کن جایی که میری یکم از استرس هات کم بشه نه جایی که میری درس بخونی حتی معلم هات هم بد باشه حداقل روزانه 2-3 تا دوست می بینی روحیت عوض میشه ولی واقعا اینو بگم الان می گی میشینم خونه روزی 12 ساعت بکوب میخونم ولی انصافا یه سال نمیشه بکوب روزانه 12 ساعت خوند
*

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> *تجربه نشون داده کسایی که غیر حضوری میخونن بالای 98 درصدشون رتبشون بالای 50 هزار میشه حالا خود دانی*


رتبه 50منطقه سه مال شهر خودمونه غیرحضوری میخوند

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> *تجربه نشون داده کسایی که غیر حضوری میخونن بالای 98 درصدشون رتبشون بالای 50 هزار میشه حالا خود دانی
> به مدرسه به عنوان یه تفریح نگاه کن جایی که میری یکم از استرس هات کم بشه نه جایی که میری درس بخونی حتی معلم هات هم بد باشه حداقل روزانه 2-3 تا دوست می بینی روحیت عوض میشه ولی واقعا اینو بگم الان می گی میشینم خونه روزی 12 ساعت بکوب میخونم ولی انصافا یه سال نمیشه بکوب روزانه 12 ساعت خوند
> *


خب انقد نخونم که باید قید پزشکی رو بزنم....زیر 12واسه کسیه که پایه رو ترکونده باشه

----------


## _ Joker _

> رتبه 50منطقه سه مال شهر خودمونه غیرحضوری میخوند


خب نگفتم همش گفتم 98 درصد خودت فکر کن ببین میتونی جزو اون 2 درصد باشی!!!

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> خب نگفتم همش گفتم 98 درصد خودت فکر کن ببین میتونی جزو اون 2 درصد باشی!!!


مطمئن نیستم جز اون 2درصد باشم ولی مطمئنم مدرسه برم نمیتونم

----------


## nuage

اینکه تو محیط باشی خیلی خوبه
البته حاشیه هم داره اما 2٪ باشی دیگه اوکیه  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Hamid_tig

توی نظام جدید اصلا نمیشه غیر حضوری گرفت و نرفتن به مدرسه به منزله غیبت هست  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Alir3zaa

> سلام..به عنوان آخرین تاپیک فک کنم اینجا مناسب ترین جاییه که میتونم سوالاتم و بپرسم...
> راستش مدرسه ما سطحش صفره در این حد که من به عنوان یکی از معدل الف های  اونجا تا حالا حتی یه کلمه هم از چیزایی که دبیرا میگن تو کتابم  ننوشتم...دبیرا اصلا نمونه سوال وتست حل نمیکنن و درحدی سطحشون پایینه که  یه دفعه واسه اولین بار به دبیر ریاضیمون یکی از تستای خیلی سبز و دادیم  واسمون توضیح بده ولی آخرش از رو پاسخنامه هم نتونست درکش کنه ....میانگین  ترازم 6300هستش با اینکه تابستون کلا برنامه ام از قلم چی جداس...اصلا هم  وابستگی به دوست و رفیق ندارم که حالا افسردگی بگیرم و این حرفا...
> خودم دوس دارم غیرحضوری بخونم فقط یه سری مسائل هس:
> 1_اینکه فک میکنم باید مامانم و مسئول  روزانه ساعت مطالعه مو چک کنه که ککنهگه کوتاهی کردم بهم تذکر بده!
> 2_یکی از دوستام که ترازش خیلی  خوبه (6800)میخواد همچنان مدرسه بره میترسم از اینکه یه روزی من و با اون مقایسه کنن...
> 3_امسال امتحاناتمون نهاییه اگه تستی کارکنم میتونم ازپس اونا برمیام؟
> 4_میتونم خودم دینامیک و ژنتیک و درک کنم؟
> توروخدا شعاری راهنمایی نکنین که اگه معلما صفرم باشن مدرسه خوبه و ...



من 4 تا از دوستای تجربیم سال چهارم غیرحضوری خوندن. دوتاشون زیر 150 منطقه 1 شدن
دوتای دیگه شون هم پشت میمونن

خیلی خیلی خیلی کار پر ریسک و خطرناکیه... من خودمم میخواستم غیرحضوری بخونم ولی با شناختی که از خودم داشتم بیخیالش شدم...

جواب  این سوال "غیرحضوری بخونم؟" رو هیچ کسی نمیتونه بهت بگه. غیر از خودت!  خودت بهتر از همه خودتو میشناسی.... من میتونم بگم خودم مرد غیرحضوری خوندن  نبودم! ولی در مورد بقیه نمیتونم نظر بدم..

----------


## M.javaddd

با وضعیتی که گفتید، به هیچ وجه غیرحضوری نخونید...

----------


## seven

> سلام..به عنوان آخرین تاپیک فک کنم اینجا مناسب ترین جاییه که میتونم سوالاتم و بپرسم...
> راستش مدرسه ما سطحش صفره در این حد که من به عنوان یکی از معدل الف های اونجا تا حالا حتی یه کلمه هم از چیزایی که دبیرا میگن تو کتابم ننوشتم...دبیرا اصلا نمونه سوال وتست حل نمیکنن و درحدی سطحشون پایینه که یه دفعه واسه اولین بار به دبیر ریاضیمون یکی از تستای خیلی سبز و دادیم واسمون توضیح بده ولی آخرش از رو پاسخنامه هم نتونست درکش کنه ....میانگین ترازم 6300هستش با اینکه تابستون کلا برنامه ام از قلم چی جداس...اصلا هم وابستگی به دوست و رفیق ندارم که حالا افسردگی بگیرم و این حرفا...
> خودم دوس دارم غیرحضوری بخونم فقط یه سری مسائل هس:
> 1_اینکه فک میکنم باید مامانم و مسئول  روزانه ساعت مطالعه مو چک کنه که ککنهگه کوتاهی کردم بهم تذکر بده!
> 2_یکی از دوستام که ترازش خیلی  خوبه (6800)میخواد همچنان مدرسه بره میترسم از اینکه یه روزی من و با اون مقایسه کنن...
> 3_امسال امتحاناتمون نهاییه اگه تستی کارکنم میتونم ازپس اونا برمیام؟
> 4_میتونم خودم دینامیک و ژنتیک و درک کنم؟
> توروخدا شعاری راهنمایی نکنین که اگه معلما صفرم باشن مدرسه خوبه و ...


سلام
البته ک جواب این سوال بستگی به شناختی ک از خودتون داره و فقط خودتونید ک میتونید با قاطعیت تصمیم بگیرید ک برید یا نرید من فقط در حد پیشنهاد میگم ک بهتره برید چون بعضی مباحث ممکنه با فهمش مشکل پیدا کنید و دوباره مجبور به کلاس خصوصی بشید ک عملن تایمی ذخیره نکردید و اینکه هی فک میکنید زیاد وقت دارید و ناخوداگاه تایم پرتیتون زیاد میشه

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> من 4 تا از دوستای تجربیم سال چهارم غیرحضوری خوندن. دوتاشون زیر 150 منطقه 1 شدن
> دوتای دیگه شون هم پشت میمونن
> 
> خیلی خیلی خیلی کار پر ریسک و خطرناکیه... من خودمم میخواستم غیرحضوری بخونم ولی با شناختی که از خودم داشتم بیخیالش شدم...
> 
> جواب  این سوال "غیرحضوری بخونم؟" رو هیچ کسی نمیتونه بهت بگه. غیر از خودت!  خودت بهتر از همه خودتو میشناسی.... من میتونم بگم خودم مرد غیرحضوری خوندن  نبودم! ولی در مورد بقیه نمیتونم نظر بدم..


از چه لحاظ.؟میشه راجبش بیشتر بگین...از دوستاتونم اگه بپرسین ممنون میشم...

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> من 4 تا از دوستای تجربیم سال چهارم غیرحضوری خوندن. دوتاشون زیر 150 منطقه 1 شدن
> دوتای دیگه شون هم پشت میمونن
> 
> خیلی خیلی خیلی کار پر ریسک و خطرناکیه... من خودمم میخواستم غیرحضوری بخونم ولی با شناختی که از خودم داشتم بیخیالش شدم...
> 
> جواب  این سوال "غیرحضوری بخونم؟" رو هیچ کسی نمیتونه بهت بگه. غیر از خودت!  خودت بهتر از همه خودتو میشناسی.... من میتونم بگم خودم مرد غیرحضوری خوندن  نبودم! ولی در مورد بقیه نمیتونم نظر بدم..


از چه لحاظ.؟میشه راجبش بیشتر بگین...از دوستاتونم اگه بپرسین ممنون میشم...

----------


## seven

> سلام..به عنوان آخرین تاپیک فک کنم اینجا مناسب ترین جاییه که میتونم سوالاتم و بپرسم...
> راستش مدرسه ما سطحش صفره در این حد که من به عنوان یکی از معدل الف های اونجا تا حالا حتی یه کلمه هم از چیزایی که دبیرا میگن تو کتابم ننوشتم...دبیرا اصلا نمونه سوال وتست حل نمیکنن و درحدی سطحشون پایینه که یه دفعه واسه اولین بار به دبیر ریاضیمون یکی از تستای خیلی سبز و دادیم واسمون توضیح بده ولی آخرش از رو پاسخنامه هم نتونست درکش کنه ....میانگین ترازم 6300هستش با اینکه تابستون کلا برنامه ام از قلم چی جداس...اصلا هم وابستگی به دوست و رفیق ندارم که حالا افسردگی بگیرم و این حرفا...
> خودم دوس دارم غیرحضوری بخونم فقط یه سری مسائل هس:
> 1_اینکه فک میکنم باید مامانم و مسئول  روزانه ساعت مطالعه مو چک کنه که ککنهگه کوتاهی کردم بهم تذکر بده!
> 2_یکی از دوستام که ترازش خیلی  خوبه (6800)میخواد همچنان مدرسه بره میترسم از اینکه یه روزی من و با اون مقایسه کنن...
> 3_امسال امتحاناتمون نهاییه اگه تستی کارکنم میتونم ازپس اونا برمیام؟
> 4_میتونم خودم دینامیک و ژنتیک و درک کنم؟
> توروخدا شعاری راهنمایی نکنین که اگه معلما صفرم باشن مدرسه خوبه و ...


سلام
البته ک جواب این سوال بستگی به شناختی ک از خودتون داره و فقط خودتونید ک میتونید با قاطعیت تصمیم بگیرید ک برید یا نرید من فقط در حد پیشنهاد میگم ک بهتره برید چون بعضی مباحث ممکنه با فهمش مشکل پیدا کنید و دوباره مجبور به کلاس خصوصی بشید ک عملن تایمی ذخیره نکردید و اینکه هی فک میکنید زیاد وقت دارید و ناخوداگاه تایم پرتیتون زیاد میشه

----------


## islamic state

> سلام..به عنوان آخرین تاپیک فک کنم اینجا مناسب ترین جاییه که میتونم سوالاتم و بپرسم...
> راستش مدرسه ما سطحش صفره در این حد که من به عنوان یکی از معدل الف های اونجا تا حالا حتی یه کلمه هم از چیزایی که دبیرا میگن تو کتابم ننوشتم...دبیرا اصلا نمونه سوال وتست حل نمیکنن و درحدی سطحشون پایینه که یه دفعه واسه اولین بار به دبیر ریاضیمون یکی از تستای خیلی سبز و دادیم واسمون توضیح بده ولی آخرش از رو پاسخنامه هم نتونست درکش کنه ....میانگین ترازم 6300هستش با اینکه تابستون کلا برنامه ام از قلم چی جداس...اصلا هم وابستگی به دوست و رفیق ندارم که حالا افسردگی بگیرم و این حرفا...
> خودم دوس دارم غیرحضوری بخونم فقط یه سری مسائل هس:
> 1_اینکه فک میکنم باید مامانم و مسئول  روزانه ساعت مطالعه مو چک کنه که ککنهگه کوتاهی کردم بهم تذکر بده!
> 2_یکی از دوستام که ترازش خیلی  خوبه (6800)میخواد همچنان مدرسه بره میترسم از اینکه یه روزی من و با اون مقایسه کنن...
> 3_امسال امتحاناتمون نهاییه اگه تستی کارکنم میتونم ازپس اونا برمیام؟
> 4_میتونم خودم دینامیک و ژنتیک و درک کنم؟
> توروخدا شعاری راهنمایی نکنین که اگه معلما صفرم باشن مدرسه خوبه و ...


من درکت می کنم منم دو سال پیش خایتم غ حضوری بخونم ولی مدیر اشغالمون نذاشت (و همچنین کثافت) و من مجبور شدم تو کلاس ادم هایی که ازشون متنفر بودم و درسی که چن ساله درس می دن ولی خودشون خوب نمی فهمن بشینم و بجز معلم زبان کلا به هیچکدومشون گوش نمی گردم کلا اون سال کنکور نصف تایمی که باید واسه درس می ذاشتم رو این اشغال های ..... ازم گرفتن .
الان اگه مدرست خوب بود که هیچ وگرنه خونه درس بخون ولی مراقب کسل شدن باش و سعی کن با ایجاد برنامه روزانه مرفح که خیلی خیلی خیلی مهمه از کسل شدن provide کنی

----------


## AmirNSB

از من میشنوی با بچه های اینجا مشورت نکن ی مشت حرفایه شعار گونه تحویلت میدن به نظره من بهترین تصمیم اینه ی مدت نری ببینی چطوریه بعد با تابستونت مقایسه کنی بعد تصمیم بگیری که در چه حالت به نفعته 
که بنظره من نری بهتره ولی خب باید ببینی میشه یا نه

----------

